# Control Cable Lubrication



## redrocco1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Replacing my clutch cable and wasnt sure how thick/ heavy of a grease to use. I know some people say its not needed but it doesnt hurt either. Just wondering if anyone had a tip or two.



cheers


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Motorcycle chain oil is one of the best all-around lubes.

I cringe when I hear people talking about using lithium grease, for anything.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I use silicon grease for my cables and stuff that is open to the elements. Silicon is not effected by dirt/water the way petroleum grease is, it doesn't get hard or washed off.


----------

